# PC Bedienung vom Sofa



## Kühlschrankwichtel (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGamies,

ich spiele zZ mit dem Gedanken, auf einen Schreibtisch & Monitor zu verzichten und stattdessen alles von der Couch aus zu machen (via Beamer oder LED-TV). Auf Grund absolut fehlender Erfahrung wollte ich hier im Forum nachfragen, wie man am Besten seinen Rechner bedienen kann. Eine Tastatur & Maus auf einem Couchtisch stelle ich mir sehr ungemütlich oder gar schmerzhaft vor . Ziel wäre, so wenig Kompromisse wie möglich hinsichtlich der Bedienungsgenauigkeit einzugehen.. am Liebsten so dass man kaum Unterschiede zum Schreibtisch spürt. Es wird gesurft, Filme geschaut, gedaddelt (Eve Online, D3, vllt WoW...) etwas Excel, minimal Bildbearbeitung.

Was gibt es hier für Möglichkeiten? Eine Art Tastatur + Trackball? Wäre für Ideen und Vorschläge dankbar!

Gruß
Wichtel


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Puh, also ich denke gerade für Office ist das ganze nicht so der Hit 
Zum Zocken kann man über ein Gamepad nachdenken... und für den Rest eventuell eine Tastatur mit Touchpad...

Rechner ist schon Vorhanden?


----------



## Supeq (10. Dezember 2012)

Also von der Couch aus zu arbeiten bzw. Spiele mit Maussteuerung zu spielen ist sehr unangenehm, von daher wirst du immer deutliche Unterschiede zum Schreibtisch spüren.

Ich benutze für meinen HTPC ein Logitech Wireless Touch Keyboard K400 DE wireless Tastatur: Tastatur Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de :
Das Touchpad funtioniert gut, die Funkverbindung steht sicher und man kann den PC sehr bequem bedienen. Spielen oder seriöses Arbeiten kann man damit aber vergessen.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (10. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn du surfen willst, wirst du um eine Tastatur wohl kaum drumherum kommen. Ich hatte selbst eine ähnliche Idee...einen Monitor überm Bett für Filme schauen und zocken im Bett liegend. Meine Idee dafür war ein Programm zu entwickeln, welches die Controllereingaben übersetzt...so schwer ist das nämlich eig. gar nicht. Mit C# im Visual Studio ist sowas schnell zusammengebastelt (zumindest mit der Tastatur - mit dem Controller hab' ich das noch nicht probiert).
Wie auch immer, ich würde dir dennoch zu einer Tastatur raten (gerade da du Office verwendest und Rollenspiele spielst), zur Maus gibt es vielleicht alternativen...


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (10. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es vielleicht irgendeine Unterlage für Couchtische für genau solche Einrichtungsarten? Ich mein, wär sonst ne Marktlücke ;D


----------



## Fockich (10. Dezember 2012)

ich hab betreibe meinen rechner auch am wohnzimmer tv und benutze zum zockn einen xbox360 controler und für alles andere diese hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005ORMA8E/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B005ORMA8E

ist ne coole sache, kann man auch wie nen controler benutzen wo die schultertasten als maustasten fungieren...

kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Dezember 2012)

Schau' Dir mal Perixx und Keysonic an.


----------



## Superwip (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie ich auch schon im ursprünglichen Thread geschrieben habe sind gängige integrierte Trackballs diverser Tastaturen völlig spieleuntauglich weil a) zu klein und b) nicht ergonomisch positioniert; die taugen maximal zum gelegentlichen Verschieben des Mauszeigers beim Surfen, Office Arbeiten o.Ä.

Die meiner Meinung nach beste Lösung für das Problem ist eine Tastatur und ein Trackball, nicht irgendein Trackball sondern ein Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical Refresh, und eine Tastatur, beides mehr oder weniger fest auf einer gemeinsamen Grundplatte (z.B. Brett) monitert.

Die nächstbeste, zumindest außerhalb von Spielen vielleicht sogar beste Lösung ist eine "Air Mouse"+ Tastatur oder Gamepad. Eine "Air Mouse" ist ein Bewegungsempfindliches Eingabegerät.

Einige Vertreter sind:

Nintendo Wii-Fernbedienung (Optischer Sensor mit IR-Referenz ähnlich einer "Lightgun")
Razer Hydra (ähnelt stark der Wii-Fernbedienung)
Neo Reflection NeoMouse (Fingermaus mit elektronischem Gyroskop; durch die Befestigung am Finger kann man jederzeit mit beiden Händen die Tastatur benutzen)
Logitech MX AIR (elektronisches Gyroskop, Produktion mittlerweile eingestellt)
Fujitsu Presenter IV Air (elektronisches Gyroskop, primär als Presenter entwickelt, integrierter LASER Pointer)
Gyration Air Mouse Elite (elektronisches Gyroskop; das Gehäuse ähnelt einer klassischen Maus was nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil ist dafür ist er billig)
Gyration Air Mouse GO Plus (ergonomischere aber auch teurere Variante)

Ich persönlich besitze und benutze die Neo Reflection NeoMouse und kann sie nur empfehlen, leider ist sie in Europa nur schwer zu bekommen und teuer.

Eine Weitere Möglichkeit ist die Benutzung eines Gamepad inklusive Treiber, die die Eingaben in Tastatur/Maus Eingaben ummünzen; am besten geeignet ist wohl das Xbox 360 Gamepad, eventuell in Kombination mit der andockbaren Tastatur.

Die wohl präziseste Möglichkeit, neben einem ordentlichen Trackball ist die Nutzung einer richtigen Maus (+Tastatur). Ohne geeignete Unterlage ist das aber wenig praktikabel. Eine geeignete Unterlage ist etwa der Couchemaster von nerdytec; vergleichbares lässt sich wohl auch durchaus basteln (wobei der Couchemaster schon ziemlich ausgereift ist und sie qualitativ wohl nur mit relativ großem Aufwand überbieten lässt). Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist ein höhenverstellbarer Beistelltisch mit neigbarer Tischfläche. Klingt zwar sehr speziell gibt es aber durchaus. Der Tisch sollte eine ausreichend breite Tischfläche (~70-80cm) sowie eine Leiste am unteren Rand besitzen, die verhindert das die Maus herunterfällt wenn man sie loslässt außerdem muss er gut fixiert werden können; ist das nicht gegeben lässt sich das leicht nachrüsten. Hier ein auf die schnelle ausgegrabenes Beispiel: höhenverstellbarer Einsäulentisch ergo EP2; bei der Verwendung eines Fernsehsessels halte ich einen solchen Beistelltisch überhaupt für die einzig praktikable Methode.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (11. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen und hilfreichen Antworten!

Warum sollte es unbedingt die Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical Refresh sein? Was ist z.B. mit der Logitech M570? Scheint zumindest bei Tests besser abzuschneiden.

Diese Einsäulentische sind ziemlich nice! Werd mich da auch mal umschauen.


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

> Warum sollte es unbedingt die Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical Refresh sein? Was ist z.B. mit der Logitech M570? Scheint zumindest bei Tests besser abzuschneiden.


 
Aus 2 Gründen:

Der erste -und wichtigere- ist das der Cordless Trackman Optical Refresh (was für ein Name!) einen erheblich größeren -und damit präziseren- Trackball hat.

Der zweite ist das grundlegende Bedienkonzept; der Trackball des Cordless Trackman Optical Refresh wird "klassisch" per Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger bedient, der Trackball des M570 dagegen per Daumen; ersteres ist meiner Meinung nach ergonomischer und vielleicht auch etwas präziser, da man mit zwei Fingern arbeitet.


----------



## Apokalypsos (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann wie gesagt nur die Dinovo Edge empfehlen. Nicht ganz billig, aber das Touchpad ist für Surfen und Co nach kurzer Eingewöhnung aus meiner Erfahrung uneingeschränkt tauglich.


----------



## Superwip (12. Dezember 2012)

Hier geht es allerdings nicht nur um "gelegentliches Surfen und Co" an einem HTPC sondern um einen "Haupt-PC", der ausschließlich vom Sofa aus bedient werden soll, die Eingabegerätelösung soll daher möglichst uneingeschränkt sowohl Office- (längere Texte schreiben) als auch Spieletauglich sein.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (12. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt genau. Ich konnte gestern eine M570 testen. Die Daumenbedienung ist zwar recht intuitiv und war nicht soo schwierig, aber es mangelt an Präzision.. habe aber auch nur 5 Minuten lang rumgespielt^^. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Zeige- & Mittelfinger da punkten könnten.


----------



## Supeq (12. Dezember 2012)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht irgendeine Unterlage für Couchtische für genau solche Einrichtungsarten? Ich mein, wär sonst ne Marktlücke ;D


 
COUCHMASTER - PC-COUCHGAMING sieht ganz gut aus ^^


----------

